
Tell HN: Use hand grippers to alleviate hand pain when using your keyboard  - tzz
I start using hand gripper at work and noticed  it alleviates hand pain from using the keyboard all day long. Just place it on your desk and when you are not typing, start excising your hand with the gripper.<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.amazon.com&#x2F;dp&#x2F;B005Y83SJI
======
subsection1h
In addition to strength training exercises, also consider joint mobility
exercises. There are numerous joint mobility movements for fingers and wrists,
and all good joint mobility workouts include at least a few of them.

Leading joint mobility experts include Scott Sonnon, Steve Maxwell, and Eric
Cobb. Maxwell and Cobb studied under Sonnon.

Last time I checked, Sonnon's most popular joint mobility resource was Intu-
Flow. In this DVD, Sonnon comes across as a bit of a New Agey weirdo, but he
really knows his stuff.

Maxwell produced the Encyclopedia of Joint Mobility DVD and he has
downloadable follow-along joint mobility videos at his site. His instruction
isn't as deep as Sonnon's, but some people find Maxwell more likeable.

Cobb's company is named Z-Health, and his resources are overpriced.

Unrelated to joint mobility, Kinesis has announced plans to release a new
version of their Contoured ergonomic keyboard. I can't wait.

------
malandrew
Climbing donuts are an interesting alternative that offer a greater range of
motion in the exercises you can do:

[http://www.amazon.com/Grip-Pro-Trainer-Forearm-
Strength/dp/B...](http://www.amazon.com/Grip-Pro-Trainer-Forearm-
Strength/dp/B000NJHD1W/)

Those powerball/gyroscopic spinners are also interesting for RSI:

[http://www.amazon.com/NSD-Power-Essential-Gyroscopic-
Exercis...](http://www.amazon.com/NSD-Power-Essential-Gyroscopic-
Exerciser/dp/B007GGCLK8/)

------
Mz
Good tip. Thanks.

FYI (alternatives):

My (career military) ex husband only had pain at the keyboard when his
weightlifting regimen was interrupted.

I have an old tennis injury that can be troublesome. When it was at its worst,
I took gelatin as a supplement daily for two years to feed the tendons (so
they could self repair) and generally have fewer problems since then.

------
davidgerard
Using my mouse left-handed helped with mouse-induced RSI. If you swap the
buttons, it will also keep anyone else from using your PC ;-)

~~~
mb_72
This. Swapping my mouse-hand a few times a day solved all RSI problems for me.
I don't swap the buttons though. :)

------
computerslol
A cherry MX blue equipped mechanical keyboard solved my hand pain issues.
Caution: the switches are loud.

------
meerita
One question: what keyboard do you use?

Since I'm using a mechanical Keyboard my pain went off and I don't feel any
stress.

